# Aufbau eines JSP EE Projekts



## WetWer (10. Mai 2016)

Meine Frage: Wie sollte ein JSP Projekt oder allgemein EE Projekt aufgebaut sein?Meine Applikation funktioniert perfekt ich will sie nur noch verbessern.

Zurzeit habe ich zwei Arten von Files: JSP/Html Files-> Darstellung der Website und abfrage der Beans und dann noch die Java-Dateien für die Berechnungen.  In diesen Java-Files habe ich jedoch auch Html Code welchen ich dann 'returne'.

Mir wurde jedoch gesagt das ich für ein sauberes Webapp kein HTML Tags im Java-Code haben soll... wie komme ich jetzt darum herum html in java zu brauchen und wie sieht ein guter Aufbau für ein solches Projekt auf.

Mein Fall eine Kalender App(sehr grob gezeichnet... hoffe ihr verstehts. Wenns unklar ist dann einfach schreiben):

calender.jsp => eingabe jahr -> bean - GetCalendar

GetCalendar.java => gibt Html code für den Kalender zurück
-> Wird in calender.jsp angezeigt

Danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## stg (11. Mai 2016)

Das Problem fängt vermutlich schon damit an, dass du überhaupt JSP verwendest.

Die Aussage, dass kein HTML im Java-Code sein soll, ist so allgemein zunächst einmal einfach nur Quatsch. An irgendeiner Stelle muss der dynamische Content ja generiert werden. Das Problem ist bei schlecht programmierten JSPs meist andersherum: Die JSP ist unnötigerweise voll mit Java-Code. Das ist oft verbunden damit, dass etwa Verantwortlichkeiten durcheinander geworfen werden.
Die Businesslogic sollte allerdings keinen HTML code zurückgeben oder in irgendeiner Weise verwenden. Hier sollte nicht einmal bekannt sein, dass es sich überhaupt um eine Web-Anwendung handelt.

Deine anfängliche Frage ist aber bei Weitem viel zu allgemein gefasst. Darauf wirst du keine präzise Antwort erhalten. Was du gerne machen kannst, ist deinen Code zu posten und wir schauen hier gemeinsam im Forum drüber und geben dir Anmerkungen zu deinem Design usw..


----------



## artchi (2. Jun 2016)

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu in der JEE-Welt, und habe nur JavaSE-Erfahrung. Aber ist es denn heute noch ratsam JSP für Neuprojekte zu verwenden? Ist JSP nicht Deprecated?

JSF ist doch dann genau das richtige? Trennung von Bussiness-Logik und HTML/Darstellung ist mit JSF möglich.

Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## artchi (2. Jun 2016)

Was ist mit Vaadin oder GWT? Die sollten doch auch das lösen?


----------



## stg (2. Jun 2016)

artchi hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin noch ziemlich neu in der JEE-Welt, und habe nur JavaSE-Erfahrung. Aber ist es denn heute noch ratsam JSP für Neuprojekte zu verwenden? Ist JSP nicht Deprecated?


Ja, für neue Projekte sollte JSP nicht unbedingt verwendet werden, es sei denn es gibt Gründe, die dafür sprechen und überwiegen (Wiederverwendung von altem Code, Knowledge, ...)




> JSF ist doch dann genau das richtige? Trennung von Bussiness-Logik und HTML/Darstellung ist mit JSF möglich.#


Trennung der Schichten hat nichts mit den verwendeten Frameworks zu tun, sondern mit dem Können des Programmierers.



artchi hat gesagt.:


> Was ist mit Vaadin oder GWT? Die sollten doch auch das lösen?


Ja, das sind auch Web-Frameworks. Aber das ist hier doch jetzt nicht relevant...


----------

